# Volumes, tuned up to Bb?!



## summit101 (Apr 18, 2012)

this is sounding soooo gooooooood.

notice the rhythm backing guitar tracks also? 

Volumes "Via" live @ The Sick Tour 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 18, 2012)

Still reallllly boring :\


----------



## summit101 (Apr 18, 2012)

you really need a soft side for "melodic hardcore" to like

edit: and sensational lyrics/patterns to top it off.


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 18, 2012)

I get what stealth is saying. I mean I actually like this style (not guna say the "D" word, we all know where that leads xD) bit admittedly there are people who do more interesting things with this sound haha.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 18, 2012)

its all for the atmospheric tension, opposed to being more creative.

edit: imo that is. 
edit: you wouldn't compare them to Animals As leaders. ahaha.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 19, 2012)

there are certain songs and sounds that just don't compare the same way unless its tuned in drop Bb, or drop C. D standard is an exception. i wouldn't write a song in drop C# and try to create the same sound in Drop A 7-string tuning.

maybe im just over analyzing..

edit: the real point is, Bb tuning excels for melodic hardcore music. as well as C/D standard.


----------



## Loomer (Apr 19, 2012)

Melodic hardcore in Bb?!

Wow, Lifetime and Ignite would sound really weird with guitars down that low


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 19, 2012)

How are Volumes melodic hardcore?
Sounds like deathcore to me.


----------



## Dan (Apr 19, 2012)

Two singers - Check
Song that starts off with clean guitar similar to anything by Tesseract - Check
Whole song in 4/4 with odd 32nd note kick - Check
Band name that's a plural of something - Check

Totally original 

got bored 1 minute in, anyone ever think of using melody in their music nnowadays?


----------



## GTailly (Apr 19, 2012)

Turning into a bashing/debate of genres thread? - check.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 19, 2012)

I still love Volumes.


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 19, 2012)

Some of you guys never cease to amaze me.


----------



## gunch (Apr 19, 2012)

Honestly Volumes are one of the better djeathcore bands

Maybe they'll grow out of that toughguycore gangster market fit cap aesthetic though.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 19, 2012)

I think Volumes is the shit.

I listen to Edge Of The Earth, Intake and Via all the time.

Maybe that's because I'm coming off of a 2 year streak of nothing but brutal death metal. Need something a bit lighter but still heavy in my diet.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 19, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> _*djeathcore*_


----------



## gunch (Apr 19, 2012)

Mexi said:


>



Someone had to say it.

I was cringing myself when I typed it out.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 19, 2012)

OMG A BAND SWITCHED TUNINGS OMG THREADWORTHY


/troll


----------



## Cynic (Apr 19, 2012)

Dan said:


> *1. *Two singers - Check
> *2. *Song that starts off with clean guitar similar to anything by Tesseract - Check
> *3.* Whole song in 4/4 with odd 32nd note kick - Check
> *4.* Band name that's a plural of something - Check
> ...



1. Is this an observation or is it supposed to fit some mold in the genre? I don't even.
2. As opposed to distorted guitars? It doesn't even give off the same vibe as TesseracT in the slightest.
3. Meter changes are a requirement to be good? Syncopation is odd?
4. Because the band name is what matters. The music comes second. 


What are you getting at?


Anyways, Michael sounds so aggressive live. Love it.


----------



## -42- (Apr 19, 2012)

For some reason I felt like I was watching a rap battle between a couple dorky, screaming white dudes.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 19, 2012)

This bands pretty cool in my book


----------



## Winspear (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd never checked this band out before purely because of their name.
They are exactly as I would expect..


----------



## Loomer (Apr 19, 2012)

-42- said:


> For some reason I felt like I was watching a rap battle between a couple dorky, screaming white dudes.



OMG DIED


----------



## Dan (Apr 19, 2012)

Cynic said:


> 1. Is this an observation or is it supposed to fit some mold in the genre? I don't even.
> 2. As opposed to distorted guitars? It doesn't even give off the same vibe as TesseracT in the slightest.
> 3. Meter changes are a requirement to be good? Syncopation is odd?
> 4. Because the band name is what matters. The music comes second.
> ...



Because:



EtherealEntity said:


> I'd never checked this band out before purely because of their name.
> They are exactly as I would expect..



This. I knew exactly what they would sound like before i pressed play. It was just... average. There wasn't anything that stood out in that track at all. I checked out their other stuff too, as i feel every band should have a fair listen, but nothing stuck in my head whatsoever. It just seemed like a huge cliche of all the bands that people like at the moment (sikth, meshuggah, fellsilent, tesseract etc.) and i feel that musicians should at least try to be a little more unique in the way they put themselves across.

Also yes. The band name is important. As much as people say they dont, most people will check out a band simply because of their name and album art. It works well for these guys seen as its purely the bands with plural names that play the same music, but its a bit like being a metallica fan and calling your band 'enter sandmen' or something...


----------



## summit101 (Apr 19, 2012)

in my mind, its like its their own take on "For The Fallen Dreams - Changes" type of sound. if anyone here even knows of or listens to that album.. Im not even talking about "DJENT!!!!!!OMFGLOL" or "DEATHCORE!!!!!OMFGLOL" thats why i mentioned melodic hardcore. But AGAIN i wouldn't compare them entirely with Melodic hardcore from the 90's. maybe we would all feel better if i put the word "Modern" infront of "melodic hardcore"?


back to the point. MELODIC HARDCORE (with metal influences)...........


----------



## Cynic (Apr 19, 2012)

Dan said:


> Because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say that a band name wasn't important, and you bring up a different point entirely from the original context. That is beside the point, though.

Judging a band based on their album art or band name is silly, tbh. I mean, you listen to music because you like to listen to it, right? So it doesn't make much sense to say "Hey, I don't like this band because the album art/band name (that has no bearing on the music) is dumb." Not that I disagree with it being important in marketing, but just the idea of it all.

Also, SikTh being a cliche?


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2012)

I love Volumes. Deal with it. 

Also, this thread is awesome.


----------



## Dan (Apr 19, 2012)

Cynic said:


> I didn't say that a band name wasn't important, and you bring up a different point entirely from the original context. That is beside the point, though.
> 
> Judging a band based on their album art or band name is silly, tbh. I mean, you listen to music because you like to listen to it, right? So it doesn't make much sense to say "Hey, I don't like this band because the album art/band name (that has no bearing on the music) is dumb." Not that I disagree with it being important in marketing, but just the idea of it all.
> 
> Also, SikTh being a cliche?



There are MANY bands i have stumbled upon simply because of their name and the album art. I've gone into tons of record stores and picked up albums because their name and disk looked sounded like they would be cool. Thats how people used to do it before this new fangled internet thingy came about 

And i didnt say Sikth was a cliche, i implied the two singers to their kind of music is a bit of a cliche.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 19, 2012)

Cynic said:


> Judging a band based on their album art or band name is silly, tbh. I mean, you listen to music because you like to listen to it, right? So it doesn't make much sense to say "Hey, I don't like this band because the album art/band name (that has no bearing on the music) is dumb."



Judging would always occur..if you see a bandname that you can barely read you have a good idea it's going to be black metal or death metal or something like that.
Likewise, seeing these plural band names you can hazard a good guess that they will be djent.

He never said he doesn't like the band BECAUSE of the name. Just that the name implied a genre that he does not like.


I just realised I'm seeing this band soon with Veil of Maya, should be pretty enjoyable live atleast.


----------



## Joeywilson (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know if it's just me, but I can only listen to these kind of bands if I'm running or working out. If I'm doing anything else I find it rather difficult to get into this kind of music. Even though it's kind of the exact same style of music my band plays haha.

Serious question though: Why do people make such a huge deal about how bands tune their guitars? I mean, I've always thought production is the main contributor to how heavy a song sounds and by tuning lower you're just making the notes less clear. As a player who's big on improvisation the only totally logical alternate tuning (in my head any ways) would be to tune all in fourths. I've just always been curious as to why this is such a big deal among guitar players, I know guys who have actually quit bands because they wanted to play in 'drop A' instead of 'drop Ab'.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 19, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but werent these guys one of the first bands in the djent scene to have a (noun)s type name?


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 19, 2012)

Joeywilson said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I can only listen to these kind of bands if I'm running or working out. If I'm doing anything else I find it rather difficult to get into this kind of music. Even though it's kind of the exact same style of music my band plays haha.
> 
> Serious question though: Why do people make such a huge deal about how bands tune their guitars? I mean, I've always thought production is the main contributor to how heavy a song sounds and by tuning lower you're just making the notes less clear. As a player who's big on improvisation the only totally logical alternate tuning (in my head any ways) would be to tune all in fourths. I've just always been curious as to why this is such a big deal among guitar players, I know guys who have actually quit bands because they wanted to play in 'drop A' instead of 'drop Ab'.




I never really noticed the big deal that tunings were until I started posting here. Many people seem to have these tuning fetishes or something. Which is fine, thats their thing. For me, what is heavy has nothing at all to do w/ tuning. In fact, most of these bands who use 8 strings, or tune real low on 7s don't sound heavy to me at all. I'm sure others on this site will strongly disagree w/ me, and argue lower tuning=heavier, absolutely. Bands like Gojira, who mainly tune to D are worlds heavier than most of the djent and deathcore bands. I wouldn't care much if a band I enjoyed tuned up, or down, or whatever. If I enjoy their compositions and riffs, I'll probably enjoy them in a new tuning. Although I do believe some tunings fit a band to a 'T' (Drop B/Veil of Maya).


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 19, 2012)

I enjoy Volumes. Their riffs are catchy as fuck.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 19, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> I enjoy Volumes. Their riffs are catchy as fuck.



I do too, but calling them melodic hardcore is ridiculous. Melodic Hardcore is Shai Hulud, The Descendants, Pennywise, NOFX Et Al.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

as i mentioned about writing towards certain sounds in specific tuning's. the point (in my mind) is that a specific atmosphere or a certain musical tension is created when you set up in a given tuning. 

Since every note from A-G effects different parts of the human body, the result is you feeling a certain way when a sound wave hits your ears/nerves/brain/body. 

The only difference between A and Bb is in Bb (which is a semi tone) you have a completely different set of notes to use which (perhaps is obvious) gives a completely different result in musical tention, both physically and emotionally. Bb actually affects the Forehead area (The Third Eye Chakra, perhaps?). 


I will also say, that perhaps the correct term to use as a label (which is totally subjective) would be the "melodic *Metalcore" (hadn't heard that one here yet) term. and i actually Love Shai Hulud!


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

i almost forgot this part. "Understanding the reason of things is Science."


----------



## Ninjahat (Apr 20, 2012)

I know this statement may seem like douchery elitism genre debating, and it is, but NICELY.

Volumes are not melodic hardcore, they are djent. Nothing wrong with djent. Some people refuse to call Meshuggah djent, I assume they have suffered severe head trauma. But anway, melodic hardcore when it started out was kinda poppy hardcore (not like ADTR or anything, just Hardcore+poppy songwriting, hooks and such).

So in conclusion, not melodic hardcore. Djent is also cool.


----------



## Ninjahat (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.thatsnotmetal.com/2011/04/genre-debate.html This article explains what I'm saying, with the added bonus of being damn funny!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 20, 2012)

Satire or not, Brenocide comes across as the biggest tool on the planet


----------



## Ninjahat (Apr 20, 2012)

Hahaha, it's satire my man. *That's why it's so funny!* If "that's not metal" was "lets hold hands and share stories from vans warped tour around the fire" and articles read "Hey, you hear the new Attack Attack!? It really wasn't my thing (I'm more into "traditional metal") but if you like it, that's really cool!" It's not funny! The thing with comedy is that you have to exaggerate what you are already like! 

If I don't think a band is cool, but my friends say "what do you think of this" I'll go "not my thing bro". Now if I wrote a blog, I would write about how XBand is the reincarnation of hitler in the form of a 5 piece "Melodic metalcore band with trance elements, whose influences range from As I lay dying to Bring Me The Horizon. 

Intent with bringing something new to the scene with there unique mix of screaming and singing, completed by the outfits unique melodic guitar riffs and bone crushing breakdowns, be sure to catch our debut Demo tape on Sumerian, and see us play at warped tour alongside such hardcore veterans as The Devil Wears Prada and Of Mice an Men!"


----------



## Rook (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, this thread...

1. Don't like volumes really, Ethereal Entity sort of summed it up for me, they're just a plurals band.
2. I don't care what genre it is. At all.
3. Tunings are arbitrary, I ended up in the tuning that I'm in because I seemed to get the best set up that way. I happens to be C# standard at the moment, I like the way it sounds. Between drop B and drop C, there's a considerable difference in feel and sound at least with my setup. By sound I mean actual tone, not my forehead or whatever.
4. Saying different notes affect different parts of your body is one of the stranger things I've read on the site... This would imply that when someone plays you a note you can actually tell what note it is, which most people can't (it's often referred to as perfect pitch). It also doesn't take into account that a note is just a frequency of a sound wave, everything makes sound waves. The sound of the engine in a car going past my house doesn't activate my leg or whatever.

Seriously though, this whole thread is a little bizarre. I don't like em much, I definitely don't care what tuning it is, and I wouldn't have posted except I was gunna anyway for the tuning thing


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> "melodic **Metalcore*"



...



Fun111 said:


> The sound of the engine in a car going past my house doesn't activate my leg or whatever.



yes. but if the car was parked in front with the horn on non stop it may piss you right off which still will have an affect on you.. any way, whats true to you may not be true to me. everyone is entitled to their own opinion. thanks for the feed back.


and just to go "way off topic", here is my "case and point" exactly. pitch affects matter differently depending the frequency it RESONATES at. its only strange because you may have never heard of it before...... which isn't your fault either. you still have the chance to learn anything you are open to and willing to learning.

Resonance Phenomena in 2D on a Plane - YouTube

this phenomena is created entirely by sound projected (towards salt on a flat surface) at various frequencies that each have their own *level of Resonance*





the wave length on top is a low frequency (doesn't resonate alot) and the bottom one is a high frequency (resonates alot!). same thing happens to the salt as the Frequency(pitch, vibration, resonance level) increases (not an increase in volume) so yes everything makes sound.. but not all sounds acts the same way. we would only hear one sound if all sound was the same.
(for those who didnt watch enough magic school buss as a child). 


As an IDEA, how is it that the way the sound effects the salt in the video is any different than how it may effect your body? what if your body has energy (of course it does everything has energy) that resonates differently when it interferes with various sound frequencies that physically make your body resonate either a lot (high frequency) or just a bit (low frequency)? MIGHT the suggested result be you either feeling awake/alert (high) or tired/aggravated (lowwww) or somewhere in between? think as if low frequencies are felt more near your feet opposed to high frequencies you may feel more near the top of your head (my avatar 'wouldnt' be a visual aid for this ;]) 

(this is only for those who are open to the subject. anyone who questions the matter is encouraged to investigate and draw their own conclusions!!) thanks for the feedback


----------



## Greatoliver (Apr 20, 2012)

OT:
The resonating thing is great, but I think it's a bit difficult to apply to a body, seeing as it's full of different densities and basically isn't a solid uniform mass, which means it is tricky to apply. Clearly it does work to some extent, hence why MRI scans work (tho I believe that is essentially NMR, so doesn't have much to do with sound...), but you're not necessarily going to feel part of your body vibrating slightly. So I'm not sure that's a good argument for different tunings - saying your feet are low and your head is high/your whole body resonating I think may be dubious. (It is worth saying that hearing is based upon resonance of hair cells, so resonance is essential for hearing)

You could use the idea that different keys have different feelings however, i.e. G major feels different to C major. I think on something like a piano, where they can be tuned to a chord, it will lead to the intervals between notes being different, and so it will give a slightly different feel (considering the fact also that a 12 tone scale is not 12 identical frequency shifts). Also how people with synesthesia associate colours with notes/scale, so that can give a different feel. 
/OT

I'm pretty much with Fun111 tho - I just tune to something I can set up well, and is easy.


And I love how you can predict a bands sound by if they have a plural as their name *searches desperately for counter-example*


----------



## petereanima (Apr 20, 2012)

The common false use and misunderstanding of "hardcore" makes ME WANT TO PUNCH SOMEONE IN THE FACE!

"it is naht pure metulz, therefor it surely is seomthing with "core" at the end.."


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> your whole body resonating I think may be dubious. (It is worth saying that hearing is based upon resonance of hair cells, so resonance is essential for hearing)



as the video states in the description, parts of the surface are canceled out (same as parts of your body being canceled out?), thats why the salt is pushed towards certain areas. interesting point you make though in your post as a whole.

EDIT: and yes actually. because a sound wave is a pressure wave that was cause by something physical that is *vibrating* (*resonating* at the given frequency for it to make that specific sound). and since everything has energy, everything resonates. 

another example. this vortex cannon makes a pressure wave (thats really friggin loud) to knock over houses of straw/sticks/bricks. aha.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrgTtZXuj4w&feature=related
the energy from the cannon creates sound similar to how a speaker vibrates to moves oxygen and creates a pressure waves. 

although the difference between a 12 tone row to frequency shifting could have an explanation. i dont know enough about either to draw a conclusion in that regard specifically


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> ...
> 
> as the video states in the description, parts of the surface are canceled out (same as parts of your body being canceled out?), thats why the salt is pushed towards certain areas. interesting point you make though in your post as a whole.



Do you have any actual scientific studies to back up your claims or is this just more Pseudoscience?
I'm thinking it's the latter.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

oh im not an expert. these are merely ideas based on certain sources i have access to (the internet. friends..). its up to you to decide if they're true or not....... investigate!


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 20, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> How are Volumes melodic hardcore?
> Sounds like deathcore to me.



I seem to see a lot of people refer to them as 'Djentcore.'



Dan said:


> And i didnt say Sikth was a cliche, i implied the two singers to their kind of music is a bit of a cliche.



Dan, usually I'd agree with you, but get out. Now. Go. Leave SikTh alone.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> I seem to see a lot of people refer to them as 'Djentcore.'
> 
> 
> Leave SikTh alone.


That word makes me cringe, so I shyed away.
Chris Crocker?


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

I SHOULD HAVE CALLED THEM "MELODIC *METAL*CORE" IM SORRY.. WHETHER IT REALLY EVEN APPLIES OR NOT


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> I SHOULD HAVE CALLED THEM "MELODIC *METAL*CORE" IM SORRY.. WHETHER IT REALLY EVEN APPLIES OR NOT



Genres are not subjective. They help people classify bands and decide what to listen to, as well as telling people what they sound like. No need to get so bent out of shape.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

if i can be anymore clear. everything has energy, there-fore energy is able to interfere and react with other energy in some way or another. anything and everything is effected by energy.

sound has energy - people have energy.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> if i can be anymore clear. everything has energy, there-fore energy is able to interfere and react with other energy in some way or another. anything and everything is effected by energy.
> 
> sound has energy - people have energy.


Not true. Energy is simply a measure of a physical system's ability to do work, as expressed by E=W. Energy is not some mystical force that people and things simply "have".
But this has gotten way, way off topic.


----------



## Greatoliver (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> if i can be anymore clear. everything has energy, there-fore energy is able to interfere and react with other energy in some way or another. anything and everything is effected by energy.
> 
> sound is energy - people are energy.



Well that is true. It is a different matter if we are actually able to sense the different parts/speeds that our bodies are resonating at. For example, the difference in frequency between A and Aflat is small, and it may not be noticable. Furthermore, just because the bottom string is tuned to a certain note, it doesn't mean that it will be the key that the song is played in (oh wait, we're talking about plural bands here! ). Hell, it may not even be played in the song (plural bands are the opposite ), or scarcely. So I'm not really sure the idea of resonance is a good explanation why people use lower tunings - I think it might be because people think lower = better.

Everyone knows you can't djent above drop A


----------



## petereanima (Apr 20, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Genres are not subjective. They help people classify bands and decide what to listen to, as well as telling people what they sound like. No need to get so bent out of shape.



Even further, "Hardcore" is much more than a just a genre and means a lot to many people.

Getting every whigger band labeled "xyxyDJyxy core" is like a constant insult. Its bad enough that all these retards at Kerrang and whathaveyou are too dumb to understand, but at least on ss.org we should be able to handle that.

EDIT: If everyone promises not to throw around that term so losely anymore, I'll promise to keep my dirtmouth shut.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

petereanima said:


> Even further, "Hardcore" is much more than a just a genre and means a lot to many people.
> 
> Getting every whigger band labeled "xyxyDJyxy core" is like a constant insult. Its bad enough that all these retards at Kerrang and whathaveyou are too dumb to understand, but at least on ss.org we should be able to handle that.



My point exactly.


----------



## no_dice (Apr 20, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> this has gotten way, way off topic.



I like some of Volumes' stuff, but a majority of it is pretty bland and boring. I can see how they have potential to do great things, but they are still a young band, so maybe they will mature. There's a sweet groove in Edge of the Earth with some nice ghost notes on the snare. I really wish they would do more intricate stuff like that.

I also don't like the whole ghetto boys in melodic metal image thing, but that is a separate issue from the music being played.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Not true. Energy is simply a measure of a physical system's ability to do work, as expressed by E=W. Energy is not some mystical force that people and things simply "have".
> But this has gotten way, way off topic.



all i can suggest is what if energy has Intelligence behind it?

EDIT: what i mean is, we have energy and we are conscious beings. would that conclude my most recent statement?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> all i can suggest is what if energy has Intelligence behind it?



What if the sun is made of pizza?
See, anyone can make extraordinary claims, but without any evidence to back it up, you're just wildly guessing with no basis in reality.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

these are only ideas! its up to you to decide what is true to you and what you perceive to be reality.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> these are only ideas! its up to you to decide what is true to you and what you perceive to be reality.



Reality is separate from human perception. It isn't shaped by us, or dependent on us. We don't get to decide what's real or not.
Anyway, it's clear you have no idea what critical thinking, scientific burden of proof or false claims are, and this is WAY off topic, so whatever. Enjoy your thread.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Reality is separate from human perception. It isn't shaped by us, or dependent on us. We don't get to decide what's real or not.



sigh. WHAT IF WE COULD DECIDE? JUST LIKE THAT?

edit: because you will in no way have the exact same physical environment as i there for, reality to us will always be different and can never be the same.

edit: sry for caps


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> sigh. WHAT IF WE COULD DECIDE? JUST LIKE THAT?



We can't. Why are you yelling at me?


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> these are only ideas! its up to you to decide what is true to you



So, if I believe it hard enough and make up enough bullshit evidence, it can magically become true?

Well that's pretty cool.



OT, sorry


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> So, if I believe it hard enough and make up enough bullshit evidence, it can magically become true?
> 
> Well that's pretty cool.
> 
> ...



you decide through research, and through evidence you discover for your self.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 20, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> So, if I believe it hard enough and make up enough bullshit evidence, it can magically become true?
> 
> Well that's pretty cool.



How is religion formed?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

petereanima said:


> How is religion formed?



How religion get pregnant?


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

if you search hard enough as i have you can find any answer


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> you decide through research, and through evidence you discover for your self.



Then why not actually show us your extensive research on the subject, showing us empirical evidence for this. Spewing wild hypotheticals and claiming them to be "true to you" is not science.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Then why not actually show us your extensive research on the subject, showing us empirical evidence for this. Spewing wild hypotheticals and claiming them to be "true to you" is not science.



because i ***CANT*** tell you what you should believe. and i physically cannot type the amount of information i have obtained through my own research. 

in other words, i honestly cant "spoon feed you" the evidences like a baby. we all have to find it for our self or else we may not learn it the same way as by someone telling us.

edit: cant


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> if you search hard enough as i have you can find any answer



Let me shape reality.

Just a sec.


Hold on.


Okay. Here I go......

DAMMIT. I still don't have all the gear I want, and I'm not sexy(er) and richer.

Consider it refuted.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Let me shape reality.
> 
> Just a sec.
> 
> ...



you dont have all the gear now, because it takes time to get all the gear you want. as it does take time to change all matter and your physical environment. but physical matter is always changing. unless you could change matter instantly, it would appear before you in an instant. but we cant do that right now.


----------



## Greatoliver (Apr 20, 2012)

So, Volumes!

I actually liked Hydroplaning, but I wasn't sure about the whole album when it came out.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

unless you guys want me to share a 4 part video each containing an hours worth of information?


----------



## Rook (Apr 20, 2012)

Summit, I don't think you realise how many educated people there are on this site, a lot of whom are engineers who will know a lot about resonance. High frequency doesn't mean resonates a lot, it can just imply a higher energy level, energy depends on a few things.

Resonance implies something is excited by something else oscillating it. Microwaves emit a frequency the same as the resonant frequency as water (i.e. the frequency at which the water naturally oscillates). Small classical particles (with mass lol) oscillating is all the heat is. Water has a natural frequency, if you wobble it at that frequency, you efficiently 'excite' the particle, it vibrates more, it heats up.

Energy isn't a mystical magical thing.

Why did I write all this.

EDIT: Yeah, so Volumes then...


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> So, Volumes!
> 
> I actually liked Hydroplaning, but I wasn't sure about the whole album when it came out.



i admire the lyrics almost more then the music it self. i think its cool how they were inspired by micheal barrs dreams.


----------



## no_dice (Apr 20, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> So, Volumes!
> 
> I actually liked Hydroplaning, but I wasn't sure about the whole album when it came out.



Ummm... are you thinking of Structures? Or does that just go to show how interchangeable these bands are?


----------



## Greatoliver (Apr 20, 2012)

no_dice said:


> Ummm... are you thinking of Structures? Or does that just go to show how interchangeable these bands are?



Haha I was! 

Just exchange Hydroplaning with Wormholes and my comment still stands


----------



## MikeH (Apr 20, 2012)

This thread is going places, I tell ya hwhat.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 20, 2012)

This thread has been beyond the boundaries of our universe, of known scientific reality. Who knows where it's been, what it's seen, or what it's brought back with it....

_FROM HELL._





























Also  WTF happened in here?


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2012)

Kinda shitty (imo) that Volumes is using backing guitar tracks instead of having someone else play live with them.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 20, 2012)

It's not tuned to Bb, it's clearly tuned to A.

I don't know the band so I don't really know what their prior tuning was. But this is clearly A.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 20, 2012)

Ninjahat said:


> Hahaha, it's satire my man. *That's why it's so funny!* If "that's not metal" was "lets hold hands and share stories from vans warped tour around the fire" and articles read "Hey, you hear the new Attack Attack!? It really wasn't my thing (I'm more into "traditional metal") but if you like it, that's really cool!" It's not funny! The thing with comedy is that you have to exaggerate what you are already like!




I never had a problem with the blog, and actually found much of it amusing up until reading this post by him. He's just a douche. THAT'S NOT METAL: Poseur Mail Part 2: All Reading Comprehension Shall Perish


----------



## Michael T (Apr 20, 2012)

Why cannot we all just get along  

It's not that Djifficult


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just to let you guys know, I like cheese


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> Third Eye Chakra



everything you want to know about cheese.^^right here!




summit101 said:


> encouraged to *investigate* and draw their own conclusions!!



cheese.. mm..


----------



## Daken1134 (Apr 20, 2012)

lol you guys are adorable


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Ninjahat (Apr 20, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> I never had a problem with the blog, and actually found much of it amusing up until reading this post by him. He's just a douche. THAT'S NOT METAL: Poseur Mail Part 2: All Reading Comprehension Shall Perish



I dunno man, by my reasoning he was being sarcastic, making fun of the dudes who were giving shit to Baird about his cancer, and Ben Orum thought he was taking a shot at Baird.


----------



## Ninjahat (Apr 20, 2012)

Also, all this unleashing inner chakra shit is weird. Left this thread, visit it today and there is all this talk about spiritual gayness.

The guitarist I jam with has discovered Krishna Consciousness, and for a while I was into it too, until I realized it's what the 7th day Adventists are to mainline Christians. It's ass backwards. This story is relevant though, as this is the shit we argue about when I go to his house.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> It's not tuned to Bb, it's clearly tuned to A.
> 
> I don't know the band so I don't really know what their prior tuning was. But this is clearly A.



Yep. 



Michael T said:


> Why cannot we all just get along
> 
> It's not that Djifficult



Nice try.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ninjahat said:


> Also, all this unleashing inner chakra shit is weird. Left this thread, visit it today and there is all this talk about spiritual gayness.



We are not human beings having a spiritual experience. We are spiritual beings having a human experience.

pretty ghey right?


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

edit: disregard the "Science and Spirituality : Two Aspects of a Single Reality" link..


look here instead. this is what i should have posted instead... this is ACTUALLY to the point
The Resonance Project Best Paper Award.wmv - YouTube


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

a collaboration between Volumes and Structures !


----------



## no_dice (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> a collaboration between Volumes and Structures !
> 
> IMG



Ugh. That's pretty dumb.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> this expresses everything im talking about much more thoroughly.
> 
> Science and Spirituality : Two Aspects of a Single Reality
> 
> edit: if you find any slight contradiction to anything stated by me, understand this whole thread is just a generalization of my beliefs. you are free to believe what you want. this thread is merely an open conversation.


That's not empirical evidence.
That is the biggest load of anti scientific crap I have ever read. Please stop trying to drag actual science through the mud.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 20, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Not true. Energy is simply a measure of a physical system's ability to do work, as expressed by *E=Q-W*. Energy is not some mystical force that people and things simply "have".
> But this has gotten way, way off topic.



Ahem. 

Don't forget about heat!



EDIT: Just kidding, that applies to energy _change_, not a standing value. Well, kinda. That's not the point. I just wanted to put some more bullshit science in this thread.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Don't forget about heat!



Fuuuuuck. I'm sick. I forgot.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 20, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Fuuuuuck. I'm sick. I forgot.



Edited, you were kinda right. 


SO. Volumes. This Vol/Tures thing is funny. Maybe the worst production of all time?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 20, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Edited, you were kinda right.
> 
> 
> SO. Volumes. This Vol/Tures thing is funny. Maybe the worst production of all time?



And three similar sounding vocalists. Sounds like the worst thing ever. Twice the core, twice the bore, IMO.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 20, 2012)

summit101 said:


> edit: disregard the "Science and Spirituality : Two Aspects of a Single Reality" link..
> 
> 
> *look here instead. *this is what i should have posted instead... this is ACTUALLY to the point
> *The Resonance Project Best Paper Award.wmv - YouTube*



...this talks about the dynamics i was vaguely aiming towards and how science and spirituality go hand in hand (not in the Krishna perspective)

i can only show you the door. ultimately it is you who has to walk through it and see what is on the other side for your self.. 


i think that just about clears up the alternative side to this thread (or at least sets you on your way towards further investigation and a better understanding of all things, especially your self).


----------



## Espaul (Apr 21, 2012)

To the first post. It sorta sounds like one of these popular "indie" bands with the metal dudu du duuuuuu dudu du dudu, dudu du duuuuu, dudu dudu du, on the bass drum and guitars underneath. So what I'm saying is, that what it sounds like to me


----------



## summit101 (Apr 21, 2012)

this sounds better.. cant really hear the melodic lead riff at the start tho..
Volumes - Via LIVE in Providence, RI 2-28-12

..


----------



## MikeH (Apr 21, 2012)

The kid at 2:23 with the long hair clearly has no idea what the lyrics are.


----------



## anomynous (Apr 21, 2012)

So Volumes sucks but Vildhjarta is amazing?


----------



## summit101 (Apr 21, 2012)

..i can't quite comare volumes and Vildhjarta in the same way. though they both do have V's in front of their names so i guess it is relevant.. lol

regardless Vildhjarta really IS amazing. so any volumes appreciation, anyone?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 21, 2012)

Ninjahat said:


> I dunno man, by my reasoning he was being sarcastic, making fun of the dudes who were giving shit to Baird about his cancer, and Ben Orum thought he was taking a shot at Baird.



I understand the humor behind the original post, but due to its nature, "ben orem" (whether it was truly him or not) had perfectly good reason to respond with the kneejerk reaction he did. Countless others were being equally as rude in the situation, so why should he just assume that this one post was actually just satire? Brenocide's response to the situation in that post was completely over the line, and the link on his site: "HELP FALLUJAH, BECAUSE ALL SHALL PERISH ARE SHITTY FRIENDS WHO WON'T:" is completely tasteless bullshit, and reveals how much of a douchebag the guy really is -shrug-


----------



## Ninjahat (Apr 21, 2012)

Agree to disagree my good man?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 21, 2012)

Ninjahat said:


> Agree to disagree my good man?



Of course, cheers man


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 22, 2012)

It literally hurts my brain that this thread is 5 pages long.

You guys are too silly

also they lost a gtarist?


----------



## summit101 (Apr 22, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> It literally hurts my brain that this thread is 5 pages long.
> 
> You guys are too silly
> 
> *also they lost a gtarist?*



the Wormholes video shows 3 guitarists. the third (on far right) i think would fill in either on drums or guitar for gigs when needed. the guitarist on the far left i believe is attending school, and it is possible he left to pursue other things, but my understanding is he was involved with writing/recording (i think only for the via release, dont know if he was a member before that) while doing his school thing hence the third guitarist filling in live (ive mostly seen videos with him on drums, that was before the VIA release i think tho). so unless im unaware of some official announcement saying about one of the guitarists departing, i think the line up would commonly feature only 1 guitarist live. though i think the drummer in these videos is the full time drummer. not sure why theres no 2nd guitars.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 22, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Not true. Energy is simply a measure of a physical system's ability to do work, as expressed by E=W. Energy is not some mystical force that people and things simply "have".
> But this has gotten way, way off topic.



this is just for anyone following the conversations in this thread. this link explains with physics how energy systems are a multidimensional and how the concious mind IS an infinite field of awareness AND ENERGY. (@ 7:00 onward)

Steven Greer Physics of Consciousness Part 1 


droppin knowledge so heavy it leaves the world unbalanced..


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 22, 2012)

summit101 said:


> Steven Greer Physics of Consciousness Part 1
> 
> 
> droppin knowledge so heavy it leaves the world unbalanced..



Steven Greer is a pretty well-known fraud. This guy is a sensationalist and a cultist, not a scientifically-minded man.


I'm sorry for the OT, btw.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Steven Greer is a pretty well-known fraud. This guy is a sensationalist and a cultist, not a scientifically-minded man.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for the OT, btw.



Precisely. Greer is a first rate charlatan and a moron.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 22, 2012)

summit101 said:


> this link explains with physics how energy systems are a multidimensional and how the concious mind IS an infinite field of awareness AND ENERGY.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 22, 2012)

everytime i have ever seen this band live they had 2 guitarists


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2012)

I should join as a touring guitarist.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 22, 2012)

MikeH said:


> I should join as a touring guitarist.



Yes. Yes you should, Mike


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't think I fit in very well.  I don't smoke weed, or wear baggy clothes, or fitted hats, or play Schecter.


----------



## Genome (Apr 22, 2012)

Tuning UP to Bb?

There's a sign of the times...


----------



## Rook (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow this thread's still going.

Some mod has a sense of humour.

(There was a big rant in this post but I figured I wouldn't bother)


----------



## MobiusR (Apr 22, 2012)

Daniel B is the co-founder of Volumes. He is the long haired guy in the video and co-producer. He doesn't like touring much as he owns a studio and prefers that living style (Casey Sabol type of thing i guess). DJ the other guitarist (big guy) was touring member and sang pretty much all of the vocal parts on the album. He left to do other stuff but i heard he might come back. 

Live they run Pro Tools or Logic (never saw the laptop) with a guitar track to the click, basically it sounds like they have two guitarists. The drummer is now a official member of the band as of this year. 

Lastly they never announce member changes and such for some reason.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 22, 2012)

i guess we are not conscious beings, our spirits dont exist, we are completely alone in the universe. our sole purpose in life is to sit at desks and stare at textbooks from the public education system, and the things im talking about have not been known about and kept secret for thousands and thousands of years by our "learders" who are in absolutely no possible way enslaving the human population for purposes that don't benefit us but benefit them entirely.

you guys got me, none of this is true and you were right all along

and yes, drugs are bad and *guns are good!* and so is volumes.. so are they..


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

summit101 said:


> i guess we are not conscious beings, our spirits dont exist, we are completely alone in the universe. our sole purpose in life is to sit at desks and stare at textbooks from the public education system, and the things im talking about have not been known about and kept secret for thousands and thousands of years by our "learders" who are in absolutely no possible way enslaving the human population for purposes that don't benefit us but benefit them entirely.
> 
> you guys got me, none of this is true and you were right all along
> 
> and yes, drugs are bad and *guns are good!* and so is volumes.. so are they..



You have yet to provide any empirical evidence. As a skeptic, I'll continue to disbelieve until I am presented with evidence that I'm wrong.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 23, 2012)

heres a new term for your vocabulary. "Self-Evident". works great with perceiving reality which in actuality is all things. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-evidence

and this isn't relevant to anything at all. dont even look at it.. this guy has no idea what hes talking about either. maybe we are cultists? must be.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/195340-war-consciousness-imposition-standard-tuning-440hz.html


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

summit101 said:


> heres a new term for your vocabulary. "Self-Evident". works great with perceiving reality which in actuality is all things.
> 
> and this isn't relevant to anything at all. dont even look at it..
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/195340-war-consciousness-imposition-standard-tuning-440hz.html


And here's one for you. Scientific method - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You keep posting things from cultists, sham artists and crazy people. Seriously, if you want to talk about the band, I'm down, but stop dragging real science through the mud with this bullshit. It's embarrassing.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 23, 2012)

are you even looking at these links dude? like are you really digesting the substance i have presented? 

there is a difference between mainstream science and unknown knowledge.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

summit101 said:


> are you even looking at these links dude? like are you really digesting the substance i have presented?



I am. There's no substance here. It's all pseudoscientific bullshit.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 23, 2012)

my only problem is that your not willing to consider all potential outcomes as possibilities before you draw a conclusion. 

and its difficult for me to give you physical evidence of something that is meta-physical..........


----------



## summit101 (Apr 23, 2012)

summit101 said:


> there is a difference between mainstream science and unknown knowledge.




............and the difference is one is suppressed from the public, the other is known by the public


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

summit101 said:


> my only problem is that your not willing to consider all potential outcomes as possibilities before you draw a conclusion.
> 
> and its difficult for me to give you physical evidence of something that is meta-physical..........



There is no empirical evidence for your claims. Therefore, your claims have no merit in my eyes, nor in the eyes of the scientific community, nor anyone who uses the scientific method in their daily lives. Come back when you have some. The burden of proof lies on the one making the extraordinary claims, not those questioning it.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 23, 2012)

This fucking thread....


----------



## summit101 (Apr 23, 2012)

thats fine. all i know is i know what i have experienced within my field of awareness, and i know what im here to do in this life which i dont think i care to share with you.

i dont think i really care if you believe me either.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

It's difficult to explain these things to crazy people. I'd be down to discuss the band, but he's using this thread to preach his pseudoscience. Perhaps it should be locked.


----------



## summit101 (Apr 23, 2012)

anyways..


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 23, 2012)

What in the world is this thread about???

We've gone so far off that I don't even know what the last few pages are about


----------

